
Show HN: Pitch, a free podcast hosting platform - rvitorper
https://www.getpitch.io
======
rvitorper
Hi Show HN,

I'm really honored to share with you what me and my colleagues have been
working on as a side project since the beginning of this year.

We are a three people team, all three of us are engineers or en route to a
degree in engineering and this poses a nice challenge, since the product, UI
and marketing we all have to figure out as we code the MVP.

Our Stack:

* Node.js with Typescript and Nest.js for Backend

* React over Next.js for Frontend

* PostgreSQL for database

Pitch is a podcast hosting platform that allows Content Creators to host their
podcasts for free, without any severe limitation, such as minutes, number of
episodes, number of podcasts, etc. I believe that the incentives of a paid
platform are really bad, because they severely restrain the ability of any
podcast to grow or even to bootstrap, as you have to pay for the scale or
might have to pay to use it anytime in the future. Many people just have
podcasts as a hobby and it is not nice to pay a non-null amount of dollars for
having a hobby.

With that in mind, we are going to grow our user base first and then offer an
_optional_ revenue share program for the content creator. I believe this
incentive is good because growing the content creator's reach is as much a
success for them as it would be for us, making this model the perfect
alignment of interests between us and the content creator. Of course there are
other variables that we will also optimize for, such as user satisfaction -
one of our KPIs - and quality of the advertising/content.

Podcast hosting is one of the tools we are offering our users and we will add
other tools, such as one-click distribution, RSS feed, Analytics dashboard,
etc.

I really hope to have some feedback - good or otherwise - so that I can
improve my product and have this side-project become a company that I can grow
and impact society positively.

~~~
mleonard
How do you plan to host the audio files? Won't the bandwidth costs be very
expensive for you?

~~~
rvitorper
We plan to put it on AWS. We are still unsure if the BW costs will be
overwhelming, but we will give it a try.

------
html5web
You should spend some time to improve your landing page. Also, the app has
issues with image file upload and podcast link. Image is broken after upload.
The podcast link is not accessible, it’s returning XML access denied error

~~~
rvitorper
I'll get that fixed right away. Thanks for the feedback

